# ****** WANTED Phantom Seat 24" Boys ******



## vicario123 (Dec 3, 2014)

Last peice of the puzzle .looking for a 24" Phantom Seat 
Hey, Paul if you see this 
it's Jay ,I seen you at Memory Lanes last show 
looking to have done by April 
Any help ......Thanks...


----------

